# Wimbledon!



## Sugarbum (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone a fan?

I only caught the begining of the Federer game yesterday which was quite dramatic judging by the text updates from my mum yesterday- I was stuck in the diabetes waiting room waiting to be seen with blooming world cup on the waiting room TV. Grrrrr! 

I am watching Serena W at the mo, this will be over in 2 sets (bless her, her oponent is giving it her best) and I am waiting for Nadal to come on. My fave.


I know it sounds lame to be tuned in while we have this beautiful weather! I am packing boxes at the same time and going out later honest! 

Anyone else watching?


----------



## PhilT (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a big fan of tennis as I used to play it so much when I was younger.
I'm hoping to catch some of Andy Murray's match when I get home from work.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.wimbledon.org/en_GB/trac.../201006221277204914312.html&db=false&crt=none

This is a great way to keep track on the sly at work- the IBM Slam Tracker, live results board.

I have Nadals game on now! Great stuff.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 22, 2010)

The boys are watching it now, I'm looking for a sports free zone so will go hide in the bedroom soon...


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 22, 2010)

Love it, have it on at the moment. I'm so jealous my nan is going to watch tomorrow on court 2, she managed to get tickets.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah Wimbledon is great did I tell you I was a ball boy once!!!

Bear in mind anyone who is going to get tickets on the day late on in the day they are issuing less tickets than last year (around 2500 less) as two courts are being refurbished/redeveloped so if you got in at say 6pm one night last year, might not be so easy this year.

I hear HM is going this year too, impressive!!


----------



## PhilT (Jun 22, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> http://www.wimbledon.org/en_GB/trac.../201006221277204914312.html&db=false&crt=none
> 
> This is a great way to keep track on the sly at work- the IBM Slam Tracker, live results board.
> 
> I have Nadals game on now! Great stuff.


 
I don't know whether I would be able to access that at work as our security blocks most web sites.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 22, 2010)

First the darned vuvuzelas droning out of my telly, now Venus Williams screeching out of it (not!). 

Oh joy!

Andy "Anyone for tennis?" HB


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 22, 2010)

*Yukk 'toots vuvuzela' lol *


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 22, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah Wimbledon is great did I tell you I was a ball boy once!!!




............................


----------



## HelenP (Jun 22, 2010)

Love Wimbledon, but these days tend to only really get into it on the 2nd week.  But I did watch the beginning of Federer's match yesterday, absolutely unbelievable.  I missed the 2nd half, so didn't realise he'd turned it around, I really thought he was heading home on the first day!!

I adore Nadal, I'm so hoping he wins this year.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 22, 2010)

Me too helen, I really really want Nadal to win.

Partly because I think he is the one capable of being the next greatest player, he works hard and its time for a new leader in Wimbledon and he is the world number one. Oh, and I forgot to mention he is 6'1 of shear loveliness and I fancy him rotten


----------



## HelenP (Jun 22, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Me too helen, I really really want Nadal to win.
> 
> Partly because I think he is the one capable of being the next greatest player, he works hard and its time for a new leader in Wimbledon and he is the world number one. Oh, and I forgot to mention he is 6'1 of shear loveliness and I fancy him rotten



Absolutely agree, 100%, even though it borders on being immoral, he's young enough to be my son, lol.  But, arms aside (cos that's a given, lol) he DOES have the most adorable smile, and I love listening to his broken english! 

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 22, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Absolutely agree, 100%, even though it borders on being immoral, he's young enough to be my son, lol.  But, arms aside (cos that's a given, lol) he DOES have the most adorable smile, and I love listening to his broken english!
> 
> xx



Helen, Nadal is such a god -he is worthy of his own thread! Im sure you and me could keep that one going pages and pages!

*thud*


----------



## HelenP (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol, not many sport fans on here.  

Here's a 'starter for 10' as they say........












xx


----------



## HelenP (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmmmmmm, no picture sigs on this forum.  I made these 2 last year for other forums I'm on, luckily I'd saved 'em on photobucket ....................  no good here though, shame, lol.











Oh yes, forgot to add what a damn fine player he is.  

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2010)

He needs a haircut and a shave!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 22, 2010)

HelenP!!!!

I wonder if there is a forum for the mutual appreciating of Nadal?....for his sportsmanship of course 

Shame he is not playing again tomorrow, but we have the England match tomorrow so that's ok. Hope he is up again thursday.

Phew! This thread is too steamy for me!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Jun 22, 2010)

Here ya go Lou...






xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2010)

In the interest of balance...


----------



## HelenP (Jun 22, 2010)

........... and why not. 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 23, 2010)

Nadal is good in a sporting way but I worry that he may be past his best didn't he have a big injury recently? I hope not! As the spanish go he's not bad! I've given up on any British sportsperson winning anything, okay I'll support and geer them on and hope they do well but to win in a final, not in my lifetime!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 23, 2010)

Im watching the Federer game now- not a favourite of mine....

Anyone else tunned in?


----------



## HelenP (Jun 23, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Nadal is good in a sporting way but I worry that he may be past his best didn't he have a big injury recently? I hope not!



I watched him (only on TV, unfortunately!) win the final of the French Open, and he played phenomenally.  One of the things I love about watching him is the way he goes for every single ball, chases them down, and also the variety of his shot............. okay, that's two of the things I love about him, lol.  Could go on but will just say he's SO entertaining to watch.

Lou - was out all day, and then watched the footy (until I fell asleep anyway  ) so haven't watched the tennis today.

I'm gonna watch as much as poss next week, although it might be tricky as I'm busy every day, dammit!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Jun 23, 2010)

Can you believe, there is a match going into it's 3rd day tomorrow, with the score standing at 2 sets all, and 59 games all in the 5th!!  

*59 games all !!* 







xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 23, 2010)

You should have a look at the guardians on line commentary for it.  I think they lost the plot about 6pm and start going on about zombies and angels.  I can't post the link as I am on my mobile, but it is v v funny.


----------



## PhilT (Jun 24, 2010)

I was watching the Mahut v Isner game, totally unbelievable!! 
They have certainly re-written the tennis record books.

Isner looked dead on his feet, it's a wonder he didn't fall over.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 24, 2010)

How exciting...i love Wimbeldon...nice one Sugarbum re the link for updates whilst at work teehee 

I will get there one day....

Bernie xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh my god- anyone watching the Nadal V Hassa game on now???? Incredable challenger- its all very dramatic.

He is atking Nadal to 5 sets if he is to stay in the tournement !!!!!


Oh no!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 24, 2010)

Strike a light- HelenP- WAKE UP!!!!

We have a multitude of vulnerable "come to mummmy" looks from Nadal.....

This is a truely great game of great tennis...


----------



## HelenP (Jun 24, 2010)

O.M.G.  WHAT a third set that was!!!  Haase was playing some AWESOME tennis!!  He reminded me of when you're playing a computer game and you get a 'power up' !!  He was superhuman !!  

SUCH a shame it was against Nadal, lol, but I like to be objective and think that if he'd kept up that standard of play I would've been excited for him to have won, although a little sad that he'd knocked Nadal out!!  

On the other hand, perhaps it was Nadal's utter brilliance that forced that calibre of game out of Haase............. ?  Either way, it was a superb match and utterly entertaining throughout.

However, I DOOOOO miss the days when Nadal used to play in snug-fitting sleeveless tops................................... 











xx


----------



## HelenP (Jun 26, 2010)

Another AWEsome performance from Nadal today, eventual winner of a 5 setter against a German feller whose name escapes me but it was Philipp something beginning with P and lots of consonants together in the middle.  He played a brilliant game and was a great combatant, a valiant loser.

VAMOS RAFA, as they say............... 

xx
Oh, and Mr. Personality, Andy Murray won also.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow todays match was mega exciting! At one moment I thought it was all over! That really was good. Im loving wimbledon this year. Rest day tomro for football.....


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 26, 2010)

HelenP said:


> .



I've just noticed your confucious quote and wonder whether footballers have taken it to heart?

Andy


----------



## HelenP (Jun 27, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I've just noticed your confucious quote and wonder whether footballers have taken it to heart?
> 
> Andy



It certainly could be the case, lol.  I think it's a fab quote for ANYbody, tbh.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2010)

shame to see Sharapova go out to Williams


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2010)

Even sadder to see Roddick go , have not even heard of lu the guy who beat him


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 28, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> shame to see Sharapova go out to Williams



Atleast it's one less screecher! 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Atleast it's one less screecher!
> 
> Andy



OH was very rude and said we have enough men in the tournement we dont need one more.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 28, 2010)

Another great day in tennis, Murray in hurry and Nadal, swoon....

Bring on the quater finals


----------



## HelenP (Jun 28, 2010)

I spent the afternoon watching Lleyton Hewitt and Novak Djokavic.  Brilliant match, shame Hewitt didn't make it.

Then I turned my attentions to the Nadal match, which wasn't such a great match, but ALWAYS a pleasure to watch that young man in action!!

Don't know why, but the screeching and grunting doesn't bother me at all !!  Although, tbh, I don't watch much ladies tennis, until near the end of Wimbledon.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Well i never Federer is out, maybe they is a glimmer for Murray


----------



## HelenP (Jun 30, 2010)

No way !!  I'm really really hoping that Nadal knocks out the miserable git!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

HelenP said:


> No way !!  I'm really really hoping that Nadal knocks out the miserable git!
> 
> xx



oh me to i have no time for Mr mint.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well well....thats no surprise there that Nadal is through....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 2, 2010)

CMON NADAL!

The best player got through! And the cutest  take that british press


----------



## HelenP (Jul 2, 2010)

Yayyy!!  GO RAFA !!!  I'm SOOOOOOOO pleased he got through.

Fingers crossed he'll play the final in a sleeveless top!!  We-e-e-e-ell, I can dream, can't I ?? 

Also, I found it VERY distracting that they kept zooming in on David Beckham in the audience!!  S'not often there are two gorgeous hunks on Centre Court at the same time  

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

im so pleased he got through i love his shorts at the top they are nice and tight .


----------



## cazscot (Jul 2, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> CMON NADAL!
> 
> The best player got through! And the cutest  take that british press





HelenP said:


> Yayyy!!  GO RAFA !!!  I'm SOOOOOOOO pleased he got through.
> 
> Fingers crossed he'll play the final in a sleeveless top!!  We-e-e-e-ell, I can dream, can't I ??
> 
> ...





Steffie said:


> im so pleased he got through i love his shorts at the top they are nice and tight .



What are you girls like, you should be watching the tennis for the game not for the hunks !!!  Nah who am I kidding, Rafa is georgous and I shall be watching it for him not for the tennis - roll on the final


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

cazscot said:


> What are you girls like, you should be watching the tennis for the game not for the hunks !!!  Nah who am I kidding, Rafa is georgous and I shall be watching it for him not for the tennis - roll on the final



lolol i dont even know who he is playing if its djorkiev or however u spell it then ill be ok cause i like him as well lol.


----------



## cazscot (Jul 2, 2010)

Steffie said:


> lolol i dont even know who he is playing if its djorkiev or however u spell it then ill be ok cause i like him as well lol.



Think Djokovic ? got beaten by Tomas Berdych, who is pretty tasty as well


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Think Djokovic ? got beaten by Tomas Berdych, who is pretty tasty as well



ooohh dammit  i will just admit im not that fussy really


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank god Nadal is though!!! There is a god (ladies!) there is a god!   

Cancel out Sunday - I wont be doing anything else other than watching the final.

.......see you on THIS THREAD!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 2, 2010)

boo hoo le scot est oot!

hope nadal wins, he's got good man boobs! 


enjoy it girls, I'll ne inthe garden/bar/shed (the shed will be the bar soon !!)


----------



## HelenP (Jul 3, 2010)

cazscot said:


> What are you girls like, you should be watching the tennis for the game not for the hunks



Lol, it's brilliant tennis first, for me, the fact that Rafa is gorgeous and has such a delightful personality is a lovely bonus!!  My favourite of all time is John McEnroe, and he's not exactly blessed in the looks department, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2010)

Well kinda knew it would be serenas title again


p.s for some reason my OH hates tennis but seems to be glued to the womens doubles, im puzzled as to why.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 3, 2010)

What - no mention of Verdasco? 
Now that is tasty.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 3, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



ooo la la Sam picture perfect


----------



## HelenP (Jul 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> p.s for some reason my OH hates tennis but seems to be glued to the womens doubles, im puzzled as to why.



Maybe it's something to do with, as the guy on the lottery show said "young ladies, with long legs, in short skirts"  

My plan today was to watch the ladies final, which I suspected would be over in a flash, then switch over for the Germany v Argentina footy.

What actually happened was that I fell asleep during the ladies warming up on court, and didn't wake up until 7.0 pm !!    So I missed everything!

Have to make sure I definitely DON'T do the same tomorrow afternoon !! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Maybe it's something to do with, as the guy on the lottery show said "young ladies, with long legs, in short skirts"
> 
> My plan today was to watch the ladies final, which I suspected would be over in a flash, then switch over for the Germany v Argentina footy.
> 
> ...



Not unusual for people to fall asleep during a womens tennis match helen.

I'll text you and make sure your awake haha.x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2010)

Im set, my armchair is right in front of the television and there will be no sceduled interuptions.....

Come on NADAL and WIN


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2010)

Verdict? A bit of a whitewash...!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2010)

You gotta love Nadal- he deserved that championship


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> You gotta love Nadal- he deserved that championship



Yeah he did his bum looked so cute when he was recieving the trophy


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 4, 2010)

defo steff!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hurrah! Well done Rafa, very well deserved 

His girlfriend is SOOOOO gorgeous! I'm only ever so slightly jealous of her


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay! It's finished!! 

I can concentrate on the footy again. Deutchland, Deutchland uber ales (even though they don't sing that any more!)!!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Yay! It's finished!!
> 
> I can concentrate on the footy again. Deutchland, Deutchland uber ales (even though they don't sing that any more!)!!
> 
> Andy



ooooh blah blah!! i can concentrate on actually having some soaps on tonight.


----------



## HelenP (Jul 4, 2010)

Yayy, so happy that Nadal won, but what a shame that Berdych's game, brilliant all through the championship was stunted by Nadal's brilliance.

Wasn't the BEST game of tennis ever, not enough great rallies for me, but Rafa is always such a gracious champion, and I love watching his post-match interviews.

Ah, well, that's it for another 50 long weeks.  It's just not the same watching tennis from anywhere else!

(did anyone notice how Rafa's girlfriend is almost a double of me??  Haha, shoulda gone to specsavers!!  )

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

HelenP said:


> (did anyone notice how Rafa's girlfriend is almost a double of me??  Haha, shoulda gone to specsavers!!  )
> 
> xx



Now hold on a sec she is the spit of me so ner ner.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

Did any one see the final? To be honest I'm glad it's over. That flippin lid they put on ha stopped the rain!


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Did any one see the final? To be honest I'm glad it's over. That flippin lid they put on ha stopped the rain!



whats ha?

sorry if thats silly Q


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

Steffie said:


> whats ha?
> 
> sorry if thats silly Q



Not silly at all, it's my typo, I should have said has.


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Not silly at all, it's my typo, I should have said has.



Goodnes i should be ashamed being so alert this early in the morning, im pleased its over simly because it was either that or footy and now the footy is having a break as well it is bliss lol.


----------



## Corrine (Jul 6, 2010)

God help us - I'll be glad when its all back to normal!


----------



## HelenP (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, I love Wimbledon, wish it was longer!!  The Men's final always comes round too soon, but I love it, it's one of the things I look forward to all year!!

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes I agree! This is the Wimbledon appreciation thread!


----------

